# when it gets personal....



## creature (Aug 1, 2016)

goddamned fucking flies...

shooshing them away is *not* sufficient...

they *know* what they are doing is pissing you off, & they come back & do it some more..

i dunno.... maybe this is their job, like donald trump or some dick with a flashlight who has nothing better to do than bug you about the empty space that you happen to be taking up...

but man...?

when you keep *coming* back & i swoosh you away & blow my the nice glass of iced fucking yum that i am drinking from, all over the fucking ground?

then it becomes personal...

fuck the fact that all life should be respected & fuck the fact that it isn't the *mosquitoes* fault that they carry zika & that fleas carry plague & that horseflies are just painfully sucking blood out of you because it has served them well for 200 fucking million years & that all life is important & that houseflies dip their feet in shit, before they land on my fried fucking rice...

& fuck the fact that even though if i smash this little fucker all to hell it won't be just my beverage that that takes a fall, it may be the windshield, too, since i am a little too discontented to use anything but a rock...


----------



## Tude (Aug 2, 2016)

Ahh but that's where my cats have fun. Give them a mouse, give them a bug - they are happy running through the house after it. They just won't kill and eat those freaking asian stinkbugs though. They just stare at the darn things. Oh and someone got a little overzealous over their fly ...


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 2, 2016)

Have no fear. 

I'm in the development stage of a new social network called Swat The Planet.


----------



## spectacular (Aug 2, 2016)

I come within Inches of them with my mouth and scream "how dare you" really loud and that works to scare them off for a while some of the time.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 19, 2016)

Been using an air rifle at my shack. The fucking sweat bees when I am shirtless will land on my back and are way more weary than flies up here. they are smaller and sneaky as hell. I'll stand and wait till I see fly or sweat bee movement and pump it up without pellets or bbs and blow'em away an inch or two from them.


----------



## fruit is bad for you (Aug 19, 2016)

Live and let live, I want to say. If you are flying round in the corner that's fine. I'll try let you out, be on your merry way. But they fucking don't. Little bastards


----------

